# Commencer une collection d’anciens Mac



## Apple.Geek (28 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, je souhaite commencer une collection Apple (anciens Mac, iPhone, iPad,iPod,...). Pour commencer j’aimerais savoir quelles pièces acheter dans un budget inférieur à 150€. 
J’ai déjà :
- IMac Tournesol
- Macintosh Classic
- IMac G5
- iBook G4
- PowerBook Duo 210
- PowerMac G5
- iPad 1
- iPad Air 1
- iPod Nano 7
- Livre Apple 

Merci d’avance


----------



## dandu (28 Octobre 2017)

Franchement, il ne faut pas chercher un truc particulier, sauf si c'est vraiment précis/rare

Faut plus écumer les sites de petites annonces avec des alertes assez larges et attendre de trouver du pas cher. Et si possible en bon état. Après, si t'en parles sur un blog ou sur les forums, on te proposera aussi peut-être des dons, etc.


----------



## Apple.Geek (28 Octobre 2017)

dandu a dit:


> Franchement, il ne faut pas chercher un truc particulier, sauf si c'est vraiment précis/rare
> 
> Faut plus écumer les sites de petites annonces avec des alertes assez larges et attendre de trouver du pas cher. Et si possible en bon état. Après, si t'en parles sur un blog ou sur les forums, on te proposera aussi peut-être des dons, etc.



Merci de ta réponse, je scrute différents sites en ce moment. J’ai déjà pu faire quelques affaires. Peut être dans des vides greniers (mais je n’en encore jamais vu). Je débute ma collection et je ne suis pas pressé. 
Je vais peut être me tourner vers un PowerMac G4 cube, qui ce trouverait dans un budget de 150€.


----------



## voltfan (28 Octobre 2017)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Bonjour, je souhaite commencer une collection Apple (anciens Mac, iPhone, iPad,iPod,...). Pour commencer j’aimerais savoir quelles pièces acheter dans un budget inférieur à 150€.
> J’ai déjà :
> - IMac Tournesol
> - Macintosh Classic
> ...



Bonjour 
J'ai moi aussi une collection commencée  en tombant sur un iMac G3 chez Emmaus pour 5€ 
Personnellement, à part quelques pièces que je voulais absolument (Ibook Clamshell, Cube, IIgs WOZ edition, et newton), je marche plutôt au hasard en tapant des mots clés sur LBC tous les jours (iMac, mac, apple, macintosh, ...). 

Je ne comprends pas ta question, tu cherches des appareils te permettant de faire de la spéculation ? 
Parce que sinon achète tout simplement ceux qui te plaisent pour X ou Y raison 

Sinon en vide grenier on en trouve mais ne t'attends pas a trouver des modèles esthétiques ( G3, G4 tournesol, iBook ) car ils plaisent même à ceux qui ne les collectionnent pas.
Personnellement, en VG j'ai trouvé un Powerbook gris, un Powerbook G3 et un Powermac G4 et G5 

Sinon ce qui fonctionne plutôt bien, c'est de mettre une annonce dans la partie recherche du bon coin. J'ai déjà eu de très bons et fructueux contacts de cette manière


----------



## Apple.Geek (28 Octobre 2017)

voltfan a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai moi aussi une collection commencée  en tombant sur un iMac G3 chez Emmaus pour 5€
> Personnellement, à part quelques pièces que je voulais absolument (Ibook Clamshell, Cube, IIgs WOZ edition, et newton), je marche plutôt au hasard en tapant des mots clés sur LBC tous les jours (iMac, mac, apple, macintosh, ...).
> 
> ...



Merci pour ces conseils ! Je ne cherche pas du tout à faire de la spéculation, je voulais simplement savoir si certains modèles étaient à privilégier dans mon budget [emoji6]. Je fais de temps en temps des vides greniers, je vais observer d’un œil attentif. Je vais donc me faire plaisir, et acheter une belle étagère pour les classer par ordre chronologique.
Super belle affaire pour le G3 qui se trouve plutôt autour des 150-200€ en bon état sur des sites comme Ebay !


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Octobre 2017)

Salut Apple.Geek, bienvenue parmi les collectionneurs de Mac 

D'accord avec Dandu, te braques pas sur un modèle particulier surtout rare, mais plutôt sur une période,une série, un thème, et fait toi la main sur quelques modèles plus courant, peu couteux. Evidemment, si c'est pour les mettre dans une vitrine c'est different.

Parce qu'entre un Macintosh Classic et un iMacG5, il y a un précipice ;-), 2 environnements avec des écosystèmes très different, difficile à réunir. 

Coté 68k (Classic, Duo), pas d'USB, de VGA, d' IDE, encore moins de SATA et je ne te parles par d'Internet. Tu vas gouter les joies de la disquette, de l'ADB, du SCSI, d' AppleTalk, du sytème 7 et j'en passe ;-))
Si tu baignes dans OSX ça va te dépayser, mais c'est très fun.

Sinon en environnement PowerPC G4, G5, tu es déjà possiblement sous OSX avec une grande partie des technos actuelles, plus facile à aborder.

Et en écumant les petites annonces (EB, LBC, ... il faut être assidus ;-) autour des thèmes de ton choix, tu tomberas surement un jour ou l'autre sur des perles à prix abordable, vendu pas des gens sympas, très contents que tu redonnes vie à un matériel qu'ils ont longtemps utilisés et gardés dans un placard par nostalgie ;-)), il te raconterons ce qu'ils ont fait avec et Ils comprendront assez facilement le travail nécessaire pour remettre en route des machines qui ont plusieurs décennies.

J'aimerais bien trouver moi aussi un Cube, mais les prix explosent, quand on sait la fragilité de la coque en plexiglass... ça fait cher la rayure ;-)

Mais si tu choisi du 68k, j'ai plein de conseil (j'en ai plein ;-))

Comme éviter les machines qui ne démarres pas (du genre "il marchait très bien la dernière fois que je l'ai utilisé... il y a 5 ans") ça t'éviteras de tomber sur des machines dont la pile à détruit la carte mère (et le reste, c'est du vécu ;-), ou alors avec ouverture pour voir l'intérieur et des prix en conséquence pour les quelques pièces à récupérer.

Pour ma part je préfère le SE au Classic, bien plus robuste, et le SE/30 au Classic II, plus puissant.

Le Duo n'est pas une machine facile, peu fiable (clavier, écran), et faut trouver un Dock... dans la même période le 180c est bien plus intéressant, bon écran couleur (même s'il est un peu petit), plus puissant que le 210 et plus facile à trouver.


----------



## Apple.Geek (28 Octobre 2017)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Salut Apple.Geek, bienvenue parmi les collectionneurs de Mac
> 
> D'accord avec Dandu, te braques pas sur un modèle particulier surtout rare, mais plutôt sur une période,une série, un thème, et fait toi la main sur quelques modèles plus courant, peu couteux. Evidemment, si c'est pour les mettre dans une vitrine c'est different.
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces informations. 
Pour le moment, je reste dans des modèles de base, en touchant un peu à tout, pour avoir une certaine chronologie (une dizaine de mac de toute époque). Je ne m’y connais pas encore très bien, mais je fais des recherches et je n’hésiterai pas à vous poser des questions [emoji6]. 
Je fais mes petites recherches sur LBC et Ebay tout les matins, ils y a notamment quelques enchères que je suis sur Ebay. 

Quel serait le prix « juste » d’un G4 cube ?


----------



## voltfan (29 Octobre 2017)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Merci pour ces conseils ! Je ne cherche pas du tout à faire de la spéculation, je voulais simplement savoir si certains modèles étaient à privilégier dans mon budget [emoji6]. Je fais de temps en temps des vides greniers, je vais observer d’un œil attentif. Je vais donc me faire plaisir, et acheter une belle étagère pour les classer par ordre chronologique.
> Super belle affaire pour le G3 qui se trouve plutôt autour des 150-200€ en bon état sur des sites comme Ebay !



Pour les modèles, tout dépend si tu es prêt a mettre un peu la main à la pâte ou si tu veux un appareil fonctionnel de suite.
Parce que tous les Powerbook pré G3 ont des problèmes comme l'écran qui devient rose, le disque dur hs, les condensateurs qui rendent l'âme, ... 
Idem pour le Macintosh classic qui a des problèmes de condensateurs au niveau de la carte écran 
Pour le Powermac/ iMac  G4 c'est plutôt l'alimentation qui déraille 

Parmi les bons choix : 
Macintosh SE 
Les tours des années 90 et le LC 
L'Imac G3 (sauf lecteur Cd relativement fragile) 
Emac G4 (très peu cher pour le moment, j'en ai payé un 2,50   ) 

Pour le G3, ça ne vaut pas tant que ça, attention à Ebay qui est le paradis des spéculateurs 
J'en possède 7 et le plus cher que j'ai payé m'a coûté 30 € (couleur orange pas courante et clavier, souris et notices assorties)
Idem pour l'Ibook Clamshell, à part le modèle vert, rien ne justifie d'y mettre 150 €, 40, 50 € me semble être un juste prix 





Apple.Geek a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces informations.
> Pour le moment, je reste dans des modèles de base, en touchant un peu à tout, pour avoir une certaine chronologie (une dizaine de mac de toute époque). Je ne m’y connais pas encore très bien, mais je fais des recherches et je n’hésiterai pas à vous poser des questions [emoji6].
> Je fais mes petites recherches sur LBC et Ebay tout les matins, ils y a notamment quelques enchères que je suis sur Ebay.
> 
> Quel serait le prix « juste » d’un G4 cube ?



Pour un G4 cube sans boîte, je dirais grand max 100, un peu plus pour la rare version 500Mhz
Pour un Cube, oublie Ebay je pense  
Leboncoin semble être le plus intéressant mais il faut être rapide et n'avoir pas peur de faire une transaction avec envoi (par Mondial relais beaucoup plus sûr que la Poste) 

Personnellement, j'ai payé les miens 30 et 50 en l'état (un bon moyen de faire des affaires) 
Pour le premier la carte graphique ne fonctionnait pas donc l'image était rose et pour le second il est fonctionnel mais la personne avait perdu l'alimentation donc vendu non testé (mais fonctionnel   )


----------



## voltfan (29 Octobre 2017)

Sinon si ça t'intéresse voici le topic que j'avais créé pour ma collection 
Il faut que je le remette à jour par contre  

https://forums.macg.co/threads/bricolage-et-reparations-de-la-collection-de-voltfan.1278275/


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Octobre 2017)

[/QUOTE]





Apple.Geek a dit:


> Quel serait le prix « juste » d’un G4 cube ?



Difficile à dire, tout dépend de l'état et s'il est complet avec ses éléments d'origine (UC, Ecran, Alim, Clavier, Souris, Enceintes, CD,...), comme celui-là (photos Google) :





Je serais bien content d'en trouver un complet comme ça et en très bon état esthétique et de marche, c'est du boulot, ça vaut surement le coup même à quelques centaines d'euros, c'est, esthétiquement, une belle machine (à toi de définir tes priorités et d'obtenir des garanties).
Sinon, si tu es bricoleur, on en trouve plus ou moins complet, ou des morceaux en état ou à retaper, pas cher en cherchant bien, pour reconstituer le puzzle...

Ce qui est drôle, c'est qu'Apple a eu du mal à les vendre à l'époque, même en baissant drastiquement ses prix, à cause de la fragilité de la coque en plexiglass qui se raye (voir se fendille) très facilement et un manque d'ouverture qui dénotait face aux autres Power Mac G4. C'était un peu un Mac mini avant l'heure...

Esthétiquement, l' iMac Tournesol c'est sympa aussi.



voltfan a dit:


> Emac G4 (très peu cher pour le moment, j'en ai payé un 2,50   )


Volfan a raison, le bon plan pour se faire la main sur un G4, c'est l' eMac, on en trouve à vraiment pas cher, et c'est plutôt robuste (un peu lourd c'est vrai ;-).


----------



## Apple.Geek (4 Novembre 2017)

Vraiment merci pour tous les conseils que vous m’avez donné !
J’aurais une dernière question, j’aimerais acheter un Apple IIe, quel serait, selon vous le juste prix


----------



## voltfan (4 Novembre 2017)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Vraiment merci pour tous les conseils que vous m’avez donné !
> J’aurais une dernière question, j’aimerais acheter un Apple IIe, quel serait, selon vous le juste prix



Ca dépend vraiment de la génération (les premiers valent plus cher) et de si il est complet. 

Il ne faut surtout pas acheter un modèle sans lecteur disquette car après tu risques de payer le prix du Mac pour en trouver un (ou sinon bien vérifier le prix des lecteurs)  .
Il y a un an je n'aurais pas mis plus de 100 € mais vu les prix actuels sur Lbc, 200, 250 semble être le juste prix


----------



## Apple.Geek (4 Novembre 2017)

voltfan a dit:


> Ca dépend vraiment de la génération (les premiers valent plus cher) et de si il est complet.
> 
> Il ne faut surtout pas acheter un modèle sans lecteur disquette car après tu risques de payer le prix du Mac pour en trouver un (ou sinon bien vérifier le prix des lecteurs)  .
> Il y a un an je n'aurais pas mis plus de 100 € mais vu les prix actuels sur Lbc, 200, 250 semble être le juste prix



J’ai trouvé ce modèle que je peux avoir pour 250€ avec le lecteur de disquettes. Il est en parfait état et il fonctionne. 












Ça serait mon cadeau de noel [emoji846]

Je fonce ?


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2017)

Si tu peux te le permettre, c'était la première machine Apple que j'ai touché (en 82), enfin un Europlus pour être précis.

Sinon bienvenu chez les collectionneurs, bon courage ! Ajoute un LC à ta collection, ça ne prend pas trop de place.


----------



## Apple.Geek (19 Novembre 2017)

Voilà quelques photos du début de ma collection :


----------



## melaure (21 Novembre 2017)

Bravo, et bon courage !!! Tu es dans quel coin ?

Il faudrait se recenser quelque part entre collectionneurs.


----------



## Apple.Geek (21 Novembre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Bravo, et bon courage !!! Tu es dans quel coin ?
> 
> Il faudrait se recenser quelque part entre collectionneurs.



Merci [emoji6] Je suis d’Alsace 
C’est une bonne idée le recensement !


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2017)

Ha mon pays natal !!! 

Je vais réfléchir à ouvrir un sujet, juste pour ça, mais il faudrait qu'il n'y ait que des présentations, pas de blabla.


----------



## Apple.Geek (26 Novembre 2017)

Encore une petite question [emoji2] Selon vous ce serait quoi le budget max pour un IIgs Woz Édition ?


----------



## voltfan (26 Novembre 2017)

Difficile a dire. Pour certains ils ne valent pas plus qu'un IIgs ordinaire vu que ce n'est pas réellement un édition limitée. 
Perso j'ai payé le mien 200$ (en comptant les frais de port et d'importation) sans aucun accessoire il y a 2 ans


----------



## Apple.Geek (26 Novembre 2017)

voltfan a dit:


> Difficile a dire. Pour certains ils ne valent pas plus qu'un IIgs ordinaire vu que ce n'est pas réellement un édition limitée.
> Perso j'ai payé le mien 200$ (en comptant les frais de port et d'importation) sans aucun accessoire il y a 2 ans



Comment ça pas réellement une édition limitée ? J’avais pu lire qu’il y avait eu 10 000 exemplaires.


----------



## voltfan (26 Novembre 2017)

Ce sont les 50 000 premiers qui ont reçu ce logo. 50 000 c'est un nombre vraiment trop important pour réellement lui donner de la valeur ajoutée même si ça reste une belle pièce. Il y a des machines beaucoup plus rares


----------



## Apple.Geek (29 Novembre 2017)

voltfan a dit:


> Ce sont les 50 000 premiers qui ont reçu ce logo. 50 000 c'est un nombre vraiment trop important pour réellement lui donner de la valeur ajoutée même si ça reste une belle pièce. Il y a des machines beaucoup plus rares



Merci pour ces informations [emoji6] Je ne vais donc pas en prendre un à un prix abusif


----------



## Apple.Geek (29 Novembre 2017)

Je reviens de Strasbourg tout joyeux avec un G4 cube, son écran et ses enceintes. Le tout pour 50€ [emoji16]


----------



## Apple.Geek (29 Novembre 2017)

Le petit dernier :


----------



## voltfan (30 Novembre 2017)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Je reviens de Strasbourg tout joyeux avec un G4 cube, son écran et ses enceintes. Le tout pour 50€ [emoji16]



Bien joué ! 
Très bon prix en tout cas. Il est rare de trouver les enceintes qui vont avec de nos jours. 
Et l'écran cathodique c'est encore pire puisqu'il y en a eu relativement peu et que les gens ne le vendent pas avec la machine (trop lourd pour un envoi)


----------



## dandu (30 Novembre 2017)

Surtout que cet écran là, il ne fonctionne que sur des Mac en ADC, ça aide pas


----------



## Apple.Geek (30 Novembre 2017)

voltfan a dit:


> Bien joué !
> Très bon prix en tout cas. Il est rare de trouver les enceintes qui vont avec de nos jours.
> Et l'écran cathodique c'est encore pire puisqu'il y en a eu relativement peu et que les gens ne le vendent pas avec la machine (trop lourd pour un envoi)



Oui c’est clair ! Dès que je l’ai vu sur le bon coin, j’ai sauté dessus. Je suis super contant que ce soit un écran cathodique (j’ai vu que la plus part avaient des écrans plats), j’avais failli en acheter un seul. En tout cas c’est une belle pièce et en parfait état en plus.


----------



## Apple.Geek (30 Novembre 2017)

dandu a dit:


> Surtout que cet écran là, il ne fonctionne que sur des Mac en ADC, ça aide pas



En ADC ? Qu’est-ce c’est exactement ?


----------



## voltfan (30 Novembre 2017)

ADC c'est le connecteur qui ressemble a du DVI mais avec les bords arrondis. Il a comme particularité de laisser à la fois passer les données vidéo et le courant pour l'écran (20V si mes souvenirs sont bons) c'est pour ça qu'il n'y a pas de prise classique sur l'écran


----------



## Apple.Geek (30 Novembre 2017)

voltfan a dit:


> ADC c'est le connecteur qui ressemble a du DVI mais avec les bords arrondis. Il a comme particularité de laisser à la fois passer les données vidéo et le courant pour l'écran (20V si mes souvenirs sont bons) c'est pour ça qu'il n'y a pas de prise classique sur l'écran



Merci je me demandais justement pourquoi il n’y avait pas plus de connectiques


----------



## Apple.Geek (4 Décembre 2017)

Comme les Apple IIgs Woz Esition ne sont pas si rares et que la signature n’est qu’une « impression », à combien estimeriez vous l’écart entre un Mac avec et sans la signature de Wozniak (une vraie signature authentifiée) ? Même question avec les accessoires, comme les lecteurs de disquettes des Apple II. 
Merci d’avance


----------



## Apple.Geek (4 Décembre 2017)

Ce type de produit, vous en mériteriez combien au maximum ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (10 Décembre 2017)

Le petit dernier vient d’arriver, certes sans lecteur de disquettes, mais à un prix très acceptable.


----------



## melaure (2 Janvier 2018)

Bravo pour tout ça !!!

Perso j'ai cassé le pied de mon LCD 15" de mon Cube, va falloir que j'en trouve un autre ...


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Bravo pour tout ça !!!
> 
> Perso j'ai cassé le pied de mon LCD 15" de mon Cube, va falloir que j'en trouve un autre ...



Ils ont l’air fragile en effet. Bon courage, j’ai l’impression que c’est dur d’en trouver


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2018)

Le pied est introuvable, un autre moniteur ça se trouve encore ...


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Le pied est introuvable, un autre moniteur ça se trouve encore ...



Faut en trouver un prêt de chez soi, vu le poids
Et vu la compétence des services de la poste, dans la maltraitance des colis...


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2018)

Le 15" n'est pas si lourd ... mais c'est vrai que la clientèle Apple des années 2010 a des bras flasques, donc forcément dès que ça dépasse le kilo, c'est insupportable


----------



## voltfan (3 Janvier 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Le 15" n'est pas si lourd ... mais c'est vrai que la clientèle Apple des années 2010 a des bras flasques, donc forcément dès que ça dépasse le kilo, c'est insupportable



 

Faut leur faire porter des EMAC G4 pour les muscler


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2018)

Je crois que c'est perdu d'avance, quand tu vois tous ces gens qui râlent pour 10 grammes de trop sur leur smartphone, on est dans le siècle des molassons ...

Et non il faudrait plutôt leur faire porter un PowerMac 9600 avec un 21" Trinitron


----------



## Djiazzz (24 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, un peut ici presque par hazar, j'ai plusieurs Mac et leurs periferies, long temps stoker sur mes etageres, je suis sur Grenoble et c'est Gratuit. Si il y as des aficionados intéressés avant qu'ils ne prennent la direction de la decheterie. Macintoshe 7300/200, Macintoshe 9600, Macintoshe IIvi, ecran Apple 16" couleur, écran Sony 21" Trinitron, lecteur graveur externe SCSI, Scaner Agfa SCSI, Tablette wacom A3, Track ball Turbo Mouse 5.0 et de nombreuse pièces ... contact xxxxxxxx [pas d'adresse mail en clair - NdlM]


----------

